# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Câu mực đêm Cửa Lò

## dulichnt

"Ra biển câu mực nháy đê, chú ơi. Đi chuyến nha, an toàn, thú vị mà chỉ ở đây mới có!".

Buổi tối, Cửa Lò (Nghệ An) thật sự lung linh dưới ánh đèn. Cách bờ chừng nửa cây số, đèn măng sông tỏa ra từ các mủng câu tạo thành một vệt sáng li ti nhấp nhô trải dài khắp mặt biển. Rảo bước dọc bờ biển dài hóng gió bất chợt có người mời chào:"Ra biển câu mực nháy đê, chú ơi. Đi chuyến nha, an toàn, thú vị mà chỉ ở đây mới có!". Nghe có vẻ hấp dẫn, tôi bước xuống mủng câu mực.

Câu mực "nháy" trên biển
Chủ mủng dáng người khổ hạnh, trạc ngoài 30 tuổi, đẩy mủng qua những con sóng đầu tiên, rồi khi nước đã đến đầu gối, anh mới nhảy lên. Chiếc mủng có đường kính khoảng 2m khó khăn đè những đợt sóng liên tục để tiến ra biển. Phải mất 20 phút mủng mới ra đến nơi câu. Xung quanh, khá đông những mủng đã thả neo ung dung ngồi câu mực.

Sau khi neo mủng cẩn thận, chủ mủng vặn to đèn măng sông, rồi lôi dưới gầm ghế ra 2 chiếc cần câu mực và những mảng lưới có độ dài khác nhau. Đưa cho tôi một chiếc cần tre, buộc ở đầu cần chiếc B52 (tên gọi loại câu mực) đã được mắc sẵn, sợi dây cước nối với cần tre dài chừng sải tay, chủ mủng giới thiệu: "Có nhiều cách câu mực lắm. Câu lưỡi cũng được, giăng lưới cũng được". Nói đoạn, anh buông cần đánh vút một cái ra xa, chiếc B52 đã chìm nghỉm dưới mặt nước, thỉnh thoảng lại giật nhẹ một cái. Tôi chăm chú làm theo.

Chủ mủng tên Hùng, người ở xã Nghi Ân, huyện Nghi Lộc, cả gia đình sống nhờ vào nghề chài lưới. Ngày trước, Hùng đi những chuyến đánh bắt xa bờ dài ngày. Hiện nay, du lịch ở Cửa Lò ngày một phát triển, anh sắm chiếc mủng làm ăn, phục vụ khách du lịch. "Vừa nhàn, tránh được cảnh lênh đênh sông nước dài ngày. Mỗi tối chỉ cần 3 - 4 lượt khách đi câu mực giải trí là có khi bằng làm cả ngày", Hùng nói.

Nhà anh đông anh em, cả trẻ lẫn già mỗi người một thuyền mủng, kiếm sống mùa du lịch. Trong nghề lái mủng câu mực “nháy” 5 năm nay, Hùng đã thông thạo hết các luồng lạch bờ biển này. "Đầu mùa, không có sức mà phục vụ khách, nhưng từ cái hôm sóng cuốn chết 2 người tắm biển, người ta ít đi hơn. Mực Cửa Lò thì ngon phải biết, biển Cửa Lò cũng đẹp nhưng hung dữ lắm".

Ánh đèn phả xuống mặt nước một khoảng nhỏ bằng cái mâm, dưới mặt nước trong xanh, một đàn mực ống khoảng hơn chục con bơi dập dìu. Hùng nhanh nhẹn khoát tay chèo tiếp cận. "Biết ngay mà, trở trời mực ra cả đàn. Chú lần đầu đi câu rứa là gặp may đấy", Hùng hí hửng. Anh vừa kéo lưỡi câu về phía thuyền, giục tôi lấy vợt rồi chao xuống mặt nước.
Mẻ đầu tiên, 3 chú mực bằng nửa bàn tay đã nằm trong chậu. Để tôi không phải chờ món mực tươi nướng thú vị, Hùng bỏ tay chèo, bơm pittong của đèn làm cho chiếc bóng sáng rực lên. Chọn con mực to nhất, Hùng đặt lên đỉnh đèn. Tiếng mực cháy xèo xèo, thơm lừng, lớp da bên ngoài phồng lên, nổ tanh tách. Chốc lát, chú mực chuyển sang màu vàng ruộm mùi thơm đến khó cưỡng lại.

Hùng mời: "Thưởng thức đi, chỉ mực ở đây mới ngon thế này thôi đấy". Nóng hôi hổi... Gần một giờ đồng hồ ra khơi, chúng tôi đã vớt được gần 1kg. Nhìn thấy thành quả làm việc đã kha khá, tôi gợi ý Hùng trở vào bờ. Hùng đồng ý nhổ neo liền. Chiếc thuyền mủng lại tròng trành trôi trở về phía đất liền.

Đã hơn 10h đêm, thuyền vào bờ cũng nhiều nhưng những đợt khách đi câu muộn cũng nhiều không kém. "Đầu hôm, giá 100.000 đồng/tiếng câu. Câu được bao nhiêu mực khách lấy. Đến khuya thì giá 150.000 đồng/ tiếng, vì phục vụ giờ đấy chỉ những chủ mủng chịu khó, còn không người ta nghỉ cả. Tuy nhiên, giá cả nhiều khi cũng theo sự thỏa thuận, có những mủng chở tới 5 - 6 khách phải lấy nhiều tiền hơn", Hùng nói.

Câu mực "dê"
Trời về khuya, biển trở nên êm dịu hơn. Nơi mấp mé sóng biển chạm bờ cát, một dãy thuyền mủng xếp hàng đang chờ khách ra biển câu mực. Tôi lững thững theo dọc bờ biển về phía Cửa Hội, nơi đoạn cuối sông Lam hòa mình vào biển lớn. Một thanh niên tóc xanh tóc vàng, vè vè gạ gẫm: "Bắt gái ra câu mực không? Làm tý cho vui".

Gã choai choai này là dân mồi chài ăn hoa hồng chuyên bám bờ biển đoạn vắng vắng quán xá trực ở mủng để cò cưa mời khách tham gia cái thú tiêu khiển có vẻ là lạ này. Tôi tỏ vẻ bất ngờ khi biết cái trò mới này, thanh niên nọ liền cười khẩy: " Ôi ông anh, đến đây mà không thưởng thức món này thì quả thật ân hận cả đời. Đêm hôm, sóng nước dập dềnh, có người vui vẻ không sướng hơn chui vào nhà nghỉ à".

Thấy tôi có vẻ tò mò, tay "cò" liền chạy ngược về phía quán "nháy" chủ mủng xuống làm giá, còn hắn mất hút trong màn đêm tìm "thợ câu". Chủ mủng chạy ra nói: "Yên tâm sẽ có em trẻ đẹp phục vụ các anh. Cánh "cò mồi" này rất biết gọi người làm vừa lòng khách. Chắc chắn nó sẽ tìm được các em xuất sắc để kiếm dăm chục tiền công, không bao giờ nó chịu về suông. Cỡ nào giá ấy, trung bình 150.000 đồng; Da trắng, chân dài dài chút 200.000 đồng. Tiền mủng 50.000 đồng/giờ. Hay, mới, lạ, lại rẻ như bèo và an toàn tuyệt đối".

Lại ra biển lần nữa. Trên mủng có tôi, ông chèo mủng và một cô gái trẻ tự giới thiệu tên Lan Anh mà gã "cò mồi" vừa dẫn đến. Đó là cái mủng bề ngang rộng chừng 2m, sâu 0,7m, có 2 chiếc giường tre nhỏ được buộc sát nhau và định vị chặt.

Trong lòng mủng cũng trang bị cần câu, lưới và các đồ dùng câu mực. Cũng như những lần vượt sóng ra câu mực, chủ mủng phải toát mồ hôi mới ra được đến "nơi an toàn". Ra đến điểm sóng lặng, cách bờ biển khoảng 500m, mặt biển êm ru tựa mặt hồ, chủ mủng hạ neo rồi nhanh chóng biến sang mủng "hoa tiêu" đã neo sẵn cạnh đó để lại cô gái với khách.

Xung quanh không đếm hết được những ngọn đèn lúc tỏ lúc mờ ẩn hiện trong màn đêm và sóng nước mênh mông. Bất giác, cô gái đưa tay vặn nhỏ ngọn đèn, thả giọng nhà nghề: "Giờ thì tha hồ mà câu mực nhé!". Cô gái này không phải dân bản địa, mà ở huyện vùng cao Quế Phong dạt xuống biển làm ăn. Cô cho biết, rất nhiều những cô gái trẻ như mình, học hết cấp 3, không đi đâu được, rủ nhau theo đường dây làm phận "gái gọi" kiếm tiền.

Lan Anh cho biết, đối với khách du lịch thì "bóc bánh trả tiền" kiểu này có vẻ mới lạ và thú vị, nhưng với dân ở đây thì không còn lạ lẫm gì nữa. Riêng Lan Anh đã bám biển Cửa Lò được 3 mùa hè rồi. "Mỗi đêm có khoảng bao nhiêu mủng đi "câu mực" kiểu này?", tôi hỏi. Lan Anh bảo: "Tất cả những ngọn đèn ở trên mặt nước. Trừ một số đèn của thuyền hoa tiêu".

Về khuya trời tĩnh mịch, trăng tuy khuyết nhưng cũng đủ sáng để tôi nhận ra những con mủng hối hả vào ra như con thoi. Bước ra khỏi mủng, tôi rảo bước men theo bờ biển về khuya càng đông khách hơn. Cửa Lò đêm không ngủ.

----------

